# Which SD cards to use in MMI



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi All,

Which SD cards can you use in the AMI in the glove box? any limit to size? is 128GB ok or 32GB or 64GB? also which type of card?

What file format should they be if using a Mac, and how do you create playlists. I know that making folders is just a case of dropping music in but just wanted to know if Playlists were a better option?

Cheers Guys


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a 128Gb SDXC (SanDisk UHS-1/U3) formatted in NTFC and it works perfectly. Only about 3,500 tracks so far though.

This was formatted under Windows 7 though using a third party 'SD card formatter'. However the program supports Windows and Mac.

https://www.sdcard.org/downloads/formatter_4/

(I've got the Sound and Comfort pack (I didn't go for Tech pack) in case that makes any difference).


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

Manual states max of 128GB. I formatted mine as ExFAT under Windows, no need for extra utilities.

This one is working great for me: Sony Media Solutions 128GB SDXC UHS-1 Memory Card (SF128UY/TQMN) (OLD MODEL)

I didn't get the newer faster version as there's no reason for the extra speed for playing music!


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

I use an iMac and for SDXC Cards I use ExFAT because that supports upto 2TB which I believe is the new upper limit on the twin cards slots on the latest Mk3's. That is a lot of space and will only be used up if you employ lossless files, if you stick to MP3 or AAC you will probably come up against the file limit structure before reaching its capacity limit.

Because of the above I use a 64Gb SDXC Card manufacture by Sandisk, formatted in ExFAT on the iMac (it's the bottom option under Disk Utility - Partition - Format) and then drag and drop the music to the card. If you navigate to your Music folder and drill down until you get to the Artist folders you can just drag the ones you want (assuming your structure is standard ie Artist/Album/Songs).

Not sure if it matters, but each time you add an Album to the card the Audi system seems to go into search or update mode the first time it's used, it does not seem to stop you playing any music but a faster card might help the update process go a little quicker.


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

I use 1TB USB hard drive with all WAV and Flac files and never need to worry much about space. And higher quality of sound than lossy MP3s. [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------

